# Pop3 e-mail server maken met virusprotectie

## Andréas

Ik heb al een server waar een DHCP, Samba en iptables op draait. Nu komt het regelmatig voor dat er nog wel eens virussen meegestuurd worden met e-mailtjes. Om de clients zo veel mogelijk te beschermen wil ik een mailserver bouwen (voor zowel inkomend (pop3)) welke bijvoorbeeld elke minuut controleerd op de mailservers van @home. Het is dus de bedoeling dat de mailtjes meteen gecontroleerd worden op (windows) virussen voordat Outlook of Mozilla ze kan afhalen van de server.

Mijn vraag is, met welk programma kan ik dit het beste realiseren en hoe dien ik dit in te stellen. Ik heb Webmin als user interface en natuurlijk Midnight Commander. KDE draait niet op de machine helaas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sgaduuw

dit is het beste te realiseren (vind ik dan  :Wink:  ) met een combinatie van sendmail + fetchmail + mailscanner + [insert virusscanner here]

sendmail en fetchmail staan in portage, mailscanner helaas niet  :Sad: 

fetchmail haalt je mail op en zet ze met behulp van sendmail in een queue op gescand te worden, mailscanner doet eens in de 30 seconden controleren of er toevallig mail in die queue staat en gaat ze controleren op virussen en laat sendmail ze dan afleveren bij de (local)users.

kijk voor mailscanner op http://www.sng.ecs.soton.ac.uk/mailscanner/

----------

## water

virusscanner

----------

## Andréas

Fetchmail draait maar zet de mailtjes die binnenkomen in de home-directory van de user. Echter wil ik de mailtjes in een centrale map hebben bijvoorbeeld:

/server/mailserver/username/mailtjes

Ik ben beginner op dit gebied. Hoe stel ik sendmail in of heeft iemand van jullie een config die ik zou kunnen gebruiken? Webmin is mijn user interface om het iets makkelijker te maken, maar alsnog snap ik er niet veel van.

Wie o wie kan mij verder helpen   :Wink: 

----------

## Sgaduuw

ik heb in geen jaren meer fetchmail gebruikt, dus echt helpen daarmee kan ik niet, maar het kan wel ingesteld worden om de opgehaalde mail af te leveren via sendmail

sendmail zet de mailboxen 'standaard' neer in de dir /var/spool/mail

waar de username de uiteindelijke mailbox is. Veel pop3 of imap daemons zullen dit in de meeste gevallen ook wel ondersteunen

----------

## Messiah

je kan ook een heleboel gaan emergen

ik heb succesvol qmail met qmail-scanner en spamassassin gemerged. Weliswaar vervolgens vpopmail en qmailadmin en courier-imap met de hand bij geinstalleerd, maar dan heb je de ultimate tool met mooie grafische webinterface voor het beheer van je mailusers  :Wink: 

Maar een mailsysteem goed neerzetten is best lastig. Als je dit goed doet, ben je een paar maanden verder met vele mislukkingen. En dan ben je ook iets verder dan de gewone beginner

----------

## Andréas

Ik denk dat ik het eerst maar laten zitten    :Crying or Very sad:   eerst maar wat meer kennis op doen,  en dan kijk ik wel verder.

Dit lijkt me vooralsnog te moeilijk.

----------

